# Making Multi-Colored Rhinestone Designs with a Single Template!!



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey everyone,
If you have ever wanted to use multiple size stones and colors in a design but didn't want to have to mess with several templates, you owe it to yourself to watch this video:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD34mPm65PY

Looks pretty easy to me and I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

The link says the video is not available anymore.


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

hmmm, I'll check into that -- it works for me so I don't know what to say right now. I'll post a new link when I find out something.


----------



## Eview1 (Apr 29, 2010)

I was able to see the video this is not a new idea. Many are using this process already, it is time consuming which is why multiple templates are used. Nice revisit video.


----------



## lisaglamoclija (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm not able to see the video


----------



## SparkleWear (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm still pretty new and have used this method...not by choice...but it works. I got so excited about cutting my template, that I totally forgot I needed to cut the design in separate stages. Ooops. Anyways, just as long as you start with the largest stones first and are careful, it works pretty well and does save on template material.


----------



## SparkleWear (Apr 17, 2013)

I was able to watch the video, here it is again. Maybe reposting will help.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD34mPm65PY


----------



## nycmerch (Mar 29, 2009)

Eview1 said:


> Many are using this process already, it is time consuming which is why multiple templates are used. Nice revisit video.


I dont think that is very accurate Eview. Can you please explain how it is more time consuming?

I obtained this exact design from their website... I cut individual templates for each stone size/color and a single version just to test to see if there is more time spent on one or the other. 

My results: It took longer to make a transfer when using multiple templates... so I would say it is TIME SAVING... not time consuming. 

here is the break down:

With 1 Single Template:
1 - Template to be cut and weeded.
Positioned template on your workstation.
Stone in first color or size.
Stone in second color or size.
Stone in third color or size.
Stone lift - lifting all 3 stone sizes and or colors at the same time.
DONE IN 6 STEPS
To create multiple transfers at the same time:
Stone in first color or size.
Stone in second color or size.
Stone in third color or size.
Stone lift - lifting all 3 stone sizes and or colors at the same time.
DONE IN 4 STEPS


With Multiple Templates:
3 - Templates to be cut and weeded.
Position first template on your workstation.
Stone in first color or size.
Lift first color or size stones.
Position second template in perfect alignment on the first.
Stone in second color or size.
Lift second color or size stones.
Position third template in perfect alignment on the second.
Stone in third color or size.
Lift third color or size stones to complete the design.
DONE IN 12 STEPS
To create multiple transfers at the same time:
Stone in third color or size.
Lift third color or size stones.
Pull off third template leaving second template exposed.
Stone in second color or size.
Lift second color or size stones.
Pull off second template leaving first template exposed.
Stone in first color or size.
Lift first color or size stones to complete the design.
DONE IN 9 STEPS


So as you see... there are a lot more steps involved with doing multiple templates then there is in using one. More steps = more time.

Also with multiple templates you have the cost of the additional material.

Also with multiple templates... if your templates are not aligned properly when you place them down and add stones you may have alignment issues. A lot of people have these issues when you look close at it. 

With the single template... you get EXACT placement of stones every time. 

So You Save Time...
You Save Money...
You get consistent results with stones on the transfers.


If it can be done... then why not? 

I will tell you why.

I think people are just use to everyone saying you have to cut a different template for each color or each size... they become brain washed. Who's the ones making the videos showing that technique and saying that it is better that way? People selling sticky flock... thats who!

I bought into it initially too. I did a design that was 6 X 9 2-color. Only a few of the second color which was also a different size stone. Those smaller stones took up all of 1.25 square inches of space. But because I must have 2 templates like everyone suggests... with the border and everything I cut a 2 templates at 7" X 10" Thats 140 square inches (70 Sq. in. per template). What a waste of material. 

Do the numbers... on average a 12" x 5 yard roll of sticky flock is $80. plus shipping. That works out to about 5 cents per square inch or more... depending on shipping costs right? But lets say 5 cents. on a 7 X 10 piece for a template... thats 70 square inches which is $3.50 just for the material for one template.

So if you can do a 6 X 9 Design with Crystal SS10 and Crystal SS6 design with some Pink SS16... that can all be done on one template... saving you more then $7 in material alone... not to mention the time it takes to cut the 3 different templates. And not to mention the extra time saved by doing all the different lifts.

So how can someone possibly say it is time consuming when there are many more steps in multiple templates? Its the other way around. 

Dont believe it? TRY IT with identical designs... 1 template and multiple templates and see for yourself.

Dont listen to the people selling the products... listen to the people who are doing it and achieving the same and better results and saving money with short cuts. 

Remember... the sellers who sell sticky flock want you to continue to buy it... so they will tell you that you must cut different templates for each and make you believe that it is better and faster... when in reality... its only better and more profitable for them.... because you waste template material.

granted this technique does not work with every design... but if you design with this technique in mind... it can easily work. You can also simply reduce templates. 6 different stone colors and sizes easily done on 2 templates... saving time and money.

Also I wanted to share this video with you showing a plug technique that you can use to cut down on the number of templates you need to cut in certain situations...

Creating Rhinestone Transfers - The Plug Technique - YouTube


Hope this helps anyone wondering if it this a good idea or not.


----------

